# Drop in Subs



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone know a good set of 6.5 subs for the rear deck that would work decent with the factory amp? I can't seem to find any kind of 2 Ohm 6.5 speaker to drop in there... I'm thinking about going with some components also... good idea? or not... don't want it louder really just want to get rid of the paper cones. 

Any Sound People...Help!


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Free air woofers, w/small aftermarket amp will work. JL W0 8" can fit if you have a good installer. If you're worried about clearance, the 6" W0 will work as well. I'm not sure that the OEM amp will suffice to drive an aftermarket woofer.


----------



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

There are a few out there, and they don't have to be 2 ohm, they can be 4 ohm speakers. Parts Express has a Goldwood model, and also a Tang Band model. BTW, you can put 8" subs into the holes without cutting and keeping the stock holes, but you will want a bigger amp.

Goldwood GW-6PC 4:

QMS 6.31, QES .97 , QTS .87, Xmas 4.0mm 

Tang Band w6-1139sg:

QMS 2.81, QES .32 , QTS .29, Xmas 11.5 mm

Regards,

Gary


----------

